# Masonic Tattoos



## M.M.Wood (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello brothers. I am new to the site and was curious as to some of your opinions on Masonic Tattoos. I myself am 33 years old and have quite a few tattoos. I would consider them as tasteful as they are not offensive in any way. I feel that I made good decisions as to the tattoos I have and locations. I  have been contemplating since being raised, the possibility of getting a square and compass tattoo. It would be in a location that would not be visible to everyone, one my chest most likely. I was wondering what my brothers would think about this. If you are someone that is just against tattoos in general I respect that but was curious if you would discourage this or not.


----------



## Beathard (Jun 13, 2011)

I have no problem with tattoos (except the droopy hummingbirds and flowers on 80 or 90 year olds). I believe a tasteful Masonic tattoo is fine if it can be covered in improper circumstances (strip clubs or brothels, etc.). Just don't  commit a Masonic violation.  It would be a permanent reminder of what was and can't be.


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Jun 14, 2011)

Mine is on my back shoulder blade, if you do a tattoo search here you will see what I had done.


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Jun 15, 2011)

This is the thread I was talking about.

http://www.masonsoftexas.com/showthread.php?1041-Masonic-Tattoo/page3


----------



## Nate C. (Jun 19, 2011)

I would get one if I could make up my mind what to get. There are several Brothers around the state who are tattoo artists.


There is an entire website devoted to Masonic Tattoos. I think it is called 'Masonic Ink' if you are interested in looking it up.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jun 19, 2011)

Nate C. said:


> There is an entire website devoted to Masonic Tattoos. I think it is called 'Masonic Ink' if you are interested in looking it up.


 
http://www.masonicink.com/  That is the link to the website.  I guess you have to register with them cause of a bunch of spam.  Send them your lodge name, full name, and location and they are supposed to get back to you within a day or so with your login info.  I'm going to go ahead and register on there as I would like to get some ideas for a Masonic themed tattoo coming up sometime in the future.


----------



## M.M.Wood (Jun 21, 2011)

I checked out that site and there is a lot of great ink there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jun 23, 2011)

mmwood said:


> I checked out that site and there is a lot of great ink there. Thanks for sharing.




Yea, there is.  Since my last tattoo I haven't really considered getting a new one yet.  Which is suprising cause after getting all of my other tattoos, I couldn't wait to get my next one.  But I think that it has something to do with the fact that I was in the chair for seven hours for the first sitting, and then when I was home on leave from Iraq I got it finished and was in the chair for another nine.   The second time, I didn't eat or anything and just wanted to get it done so of course I was sick as heck when I got up to leave.  That whole night I was sick and was hating life...lol  I guess my blood sugar dropped really low.  

Anyway, since then I haven't really had the urge to go out and get another tattoo, but after looking at some of the ones on that site, I am starting to forumlate some new ideas.  I would like to get a Masonic tattoo, but I think that I am wanting to wait till I finish a few milestones in the Craft before I get it done.  I know I want to wait till after I get my chance in the East, and maybe after I go York Rite.  But this thread has ignited an urge in me I haven't had in a while...lol


----------



## M.M.Wood (Jun 23, 2011)

Right on well thanks for directing me to the site, well worth looking. I have a pretty good idea of what I want. I am going to get the checkered pavement with the square & compass breaking out if it. I am not sure how orriginal that is but that is my plan.


----------

